# Should I get a new phone?



## kipland007 (Sep 29, 2011)

OK before anyone takes this the wrong way, I'm not here to brag about leaving the bionic or anything. I'm just asking for advice from an intelligent community.

Anyway, I've been on the bionic since October. It's my first Android phone and i love it overall. A little frustrated by the bootloader situation but to be honest, I have a xoom and while the ICS roms are fun there isn't a huge difference in any of them yet (of course this is my personal opinion and i'm sure others would disagree).

Anyway, I have an upgrade in March and am wondering if I should get a new phone, and if so, which one? I was thinking gnex initially, but am kinda turned off because the battery life looks bad and apparently the data is not incredibly reliable. Also considering the RAZR maxx, even though I don't really want to buy Motorola again. But having great battery life and solid data are big priorities, along with a decent development community. Anyway, I feel like I'm rambling so i'll just wrap it up. Anyone have thoughts on new phones? Is it better to wait for something new, or is there something I should go for right in March?

Thanks everyone!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## shaggy5991 (Jul 11, 2011)

With the quad core phones coming probably later this year and allot of advancements being made I'd keep your bionic even with the locked boot loader its a great phone I traded the thunderbolt for it and even with its dev community I like the bionic, if you use your upgrade now you'll b sad when the new line of phones comes out my upgrades in march as well butnim going to save it till the holiday season and stay with the biinic


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

In my opinion.. The Bionic can do everything the RAZR maxx can and the maxx is locked too. I wouldn't waste my upgrade on the maxx. I'd wait out a few months and see what new might be coming out. Wouldn't you hate to burn your upgrade and 3 months down the road a really sweet phone comes out and your stuck like chuck thinking man, I made a booboo.


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

Honestly nowadays its impossible to make that decision because there's always something new literally right around the corner. I too have an update coming in march and I'm considering the razr maxx. I'm digging its form factor, it has all the hardware specs I desire, the extended battery for 4G use and its incredibly thin. Also it looks like the razr and the Droid 4 will be the quickest to receive official ICS ota. But you never really know. Motorola always has quality devices that feel really solid and now that Google and Motorola Mobility have fused who knows what the future could hold. As far as the gnex goes, the only thing it has going is it is the only mobile device running ICS officially aside from the Xoom wifi. But if your rooted, look how many devices are running it. I am on bionic. Which brings me to say even if you didn't get a new phone, you still have a beast of a device WITH an ICS rom.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

I say get the HTC Rezound. Seems to have almost no problems compared to other 4g VZW phones and also has a good developer community. That's where I am going at least.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

GNex, Rezound, or wait.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GBGamer (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd suggest waiting, because quad core phones will be fricking awesome, and the bionic is a pretty good phone already. Or you could get a GNex. Too bad Verizon doesn't have the gs2...

Sent from my Iced Out Hercules


----------



## shaggy5991 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm sticking with Motorola Ive had a of Droid an incredible a thunderbolt and now my bionic an well I'm nit going back to HTC is all I have to say


----------



## Rezidude (Jan 20, 2012)

I would say hold out a little longer before going for a new phone. The quad-cores are around the corner as Motorola is already showing off its first one seen here http://pocketnow.com/android/motorola-atrix-3-leaks-with-quad-core-processor-huge-battery.


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

If battery life is a concern then I wouldn't suggest the Nexus. I love mine, but I'm always around a charger. My daughter's Bionic with extended battery way outlives my Nexus with extended battery. Also, consider that Motorola did say the Bionic would be getting ICS, so you'll have the latest version of Android sometime. If it were me, I'd definitely stick with the Bionic until the next Nexus is released. Also, imo, it seems the better phones are released in the fall. The Bionic is a damn good phone and I'd likely choose it over anything other than the GNex right now. Just my 2cents


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't rush your upgrade especially if you are content with the Bionic. I will note though that I've had no issues with data drop on my galaxy nexus and there is not a noticeable difference in battery life when comparing to my bionic.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## brainwash1 (Jan 9, 2012)

kipland007 said:


> OK before anyone takes this the wrong way, I'm not here to brag about leaving the bionic or anything. I'm just asking for advice from an intelligent community.
> 
> Anyway, I've been on the bionic since October. It's my first Android phone and i love it overall. A little frustrated by the bootloader situation but to be honest, I have a xoom and while the ICS roms are fun there isn't a huge difference in any of them yet (of course this is my personal opinion and i'm sure others would disagree).
> 
> ...


There isn't really anything that's significantly better than the Bionic right now. A spare battery is $10 so battery life is really not an issue like it would be with a Razr. @dhacker29 has ICS with 4G / 3g working already. I would wait as long as you can stand to upgrade. By the end of the year there will be new phones available that will be really better. 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thinking maybe this is why you should wait... Just an example as to what will be coming later in the year....

*Product Includes*







Samsung I9300 Galaxy S III (3G 850/1900MHz AT&T) Black Unlocked Import







Standard battery







AC travel charger/ Data cable







Stereo headset







user manual 
*Key Product Features*







GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900







HSDPA 850 / 900 / 1900 / 2100







Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n, DLNA, Wi-Fi Direct, Wi-Fi hotspot







12 MP, 4000x3000 pixels/ secondary 2 MP







Quad-core







GPS with A-GPS support 
*Product Description*

Samsung Galaxy S III is rumored to be company's next flagship. It is said that it will run Android 4.0, under the hood will be a Samsung developed 1.8GHz quad-core CPU with 2GB of RAM, 32GB of internal memory and a microSD slot aboard. The screen will be 4.65 inches of Super AMOLED III delight. Super AMOLED III, according to the tipster, is being developed specifically for this model.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

kipland007 said:


> OK before anyone takes this the wrong way, I'm not here to brag about leaving the bionic or anything. I'm just asking for advice from an intelligent community.
> 
> Anyway, I've been on the bionic since October. It's my first Android phone and i love it overall. A little frustrated by the bootloader situation but to be honest, I have a xoom and while the ICS roms are fun there isn't a huge difference in any of them yet (of course this is my personal opinion and i'm sure others would disagree).
> 
> ...


 As you like development, the galaxy nexus is the most heavily supported phone that has come out in the last 6 months. Out of the box, the battery life isn't great until you flash roms and kernels. What kind of battery life do you need?

I'm a heavy user. I define that by how much on screen time based on my settings on a full battery charge. On the standard battery that comes with my GN, bluetooth on all the time, wifi on all the time, 4g on all the time, average display on screen time of 3-4 hrs, I will get 9-11 hrs on a single charge. On the extended battery, 11-13 hrs. For me, that's good battery life. People who leave only turn on 4g when they need it and use 2-3 hrs on screen time, have experienced over 20hrs.

If you live in a solid 4g area, then your data will be good. The latest leaked radio has improved reception. For data and reception in your area, you can try the phone for 14 days. Bare in mind that you will be able to almost double your battery life with roms and kernels.

Google will not have an OS optimized for quad core for at least a year. I would not be so quick to jump on a quad core phone with out an OS built for it and 4g kinks still being worked out, if I were concerned with battery life.

Go to the galaxynexus forum, read and post questions about the GN. Then go to corresponding forums for the droid razar and the rezound.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

